# JFK American school Quer�taro



## BlancaBee

*JFK American school Querétaro*

We are considering relocating to Queretaro for my husband's job. Anyone know what is the tuition fee for JFK school?


----------



## TurtleToo

BlancaBee said:


> We are considering relocating to Queretaro for my husband's job. Anyone know what is the tuition fee for JFK school?


Hello, BlancaBee, and welcome to the forum! I have only third-hand info about the tuition at JFK, and it is a couple of years old, so I can't vouch for its accuracy. (From a friend of a friend who was considering a move to Q.) At that time the annual tuition was in the mid to high US$4,000's range. I would just send an email to the Director of Admissions--that way you'd get an accurate and current answer. I've had good results just asking a school directly for this info. 

Where would your husband be working in Queretaro?


----------



## Bodega

I agree with the above note. I also suggest you inquire about the total costs of attending the school. Some of the private schools in the area have attractive tuition costs advertised, but when other mandatory charges are added in, the cost is about the same as other private schools. Good luck and I hope the Querétaro experience is a good one.


----------



## wkelley

We had a pretty negative experience with the JFK School in Queretaro. Our beautiful, tri-lingual, creative, talentend, and athletic 11 year old daughter was turned down for admission. The only thing we can think is she didn't do well on the secret, school proctorued admissions test. The school staff was slow to respond and difficult to deal with via email and phone. We learned a few lessons from this whole experience; Inquire more about the importance and weight of the entrance exam. Is the exam an assessment or an evaluation? Are there study materials available? Can I see the exam first? Can you retake the exam? 

We also did a Skype interview in which the school psychologist...or counselor talked to us and then our daughter. It lasted about 60 min. My impression is that the interview went fine...so I don't think that was a discriminator. 

The school was slow to respond to email and difficult to contact via telephone. This made the process that much worse. We got the distinct feeling that we weren't welcomed to apply. 

So to your question on costs for 2016-2017

New admissions: 27,500 MXP, Pre School - Middle School, 9,000 MXP for High School
Annual Fee: 10,895-19,690 MXP: Fees graduate from Pre-School to High School
Monthly Payments: (10 Months) 7,415-12,426 MXP. Fees graduate from Pre-HS
Student Insurance Fee: 654-890 MXP
Parents Assoc Fee: 250 MXP

There are several good schools in QRO and so we've moved on. Our daughter was accepted at Celta and we'll take the exam at Suizo when we arrive.

I had some reservations about attending a school in QRO where only the wealthiest of locals could afford. Best of luck with your school search. I would offer...buyer beware, when looking at schools.


----------



## indigostella33

Hi, Thanks for your post. We have a 9year old son and are also looking at private schools in QTO. He is bilingual, but will be in 4th grade. 
Recommendations, please! 

I am in QTO this week to look at schools and check out neighborhoods. 
Many thanks,

PS. We heard from a local pant that Colegio Wexford was very good but Instituto Thomas Jefferson kids were very clique oriented and biased.


----------



## concerned mom

There are a lot of problems with JFK. The admin is covering dark things. The money is very cagey, they lie about and threaten teachers who tell the truth, and there is some toxic situations that I would not want my children breathing, etc.


----------

